# eMachine d620 - not turning on



## imnicolep11 (Feb 19, 2011)

My d620 simply will not turn on. 

The battery is fully charged.

Is there some kind of reset button or something for it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello imnicolep11 and welcome to TSF,

I am assuming there is absolutely no lights, power, noises or anything from your comptuer when you turn it on?


----------



## imnicolep11 (Feb 19, 2011)

No - the only light is the green one indicating that the battery is charged.
But other than that there is no noises or anything coming from it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Disconnect the power supply and remove the battery. Press and hold the power button for 60 seconds. Replace the battery and power and attempt to boot.

If no joy... follow the instructions and outlines in the following thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

